# pepsi max



## traceycat

could i be doing myself harm by drinking pepsi max. i have been drinking alot latley at least 2 litre a day , could this be the reason by weight isnt going down aswel. thanks for any replies xxx


----------



## chrismbee

With only trace amounts of sugar and calories, I don't see how the max could contribute to weight gain.
There was a (tabloid-sensationalised) story a couple of years ago about increased risk of gum disease, when drinking lots of carbonated drinks, but I suspect that the well-informed journos forgot to differentiate between full sugar and sugar-free versions; there were reports that the sugar-free versions have high acid content, which did the harm.  However, as with many media fads, this topic seemed to fade away quite quickly.
There could be other associations with affects on metabolism or absorption into the bloodstream, but I haven't seen any decent research on that either.


----------



## Royston46

Hi Traceycat,

I can't see how the max could contribute to your weight not going down  butr im no expert. I must admit when I firsst started the healthy eating plan I did drink a lot of diet pepsi but soon got sick of it, I prefer sparkling water now.


----------



## Ellie Jones

Indesting large amounts of artifical sweetner and the caffine content that is said not to be good for the individual in large amounts..

There isn't anything that could have an effect on weight!


----------



## Steff

Hope not tracey its the only alternative to water i drink


----------



## Jennywren

Hi , i dont think it would affect your weight , but i was told to slow down on these types of drinks because of the harm they do to your teeth ! when i first started drinking these drinks because they were sugar free i was told by dentist that they were ruining my teeth because of the amount of acidity in them , us diabetics cant win can we ?


----------



## BigMalc

I drink alot of these too, albeit mainly diet coke, possibly knocking on the 2l a day mark as well. 

The nutrionist I saw at the clinic at the hospital did advise that whilst they dont know why they thought that too much of the aspartame type sweetners tended to inhibit weight loss (not stop it, just make it harder/slower) and that in preference to go for the sucralose type instead.  

I have done that for my tea sweetners, ditching canderel for splenda in most cases, but cannot stay off the d coke for too long as without switching to sweets mid pm, I need the caffeine to get through the day!

Interesting thread this one, I will keep an eye on it in case anyone comes in with any 'hard' info.

Cheers
Malc


----------



## Robster65

Like most I only know what I've heard/googled about nutrasweet/aspartame being bad for various health reasons. Could be urban myths or propaganda.

I wonder if the teeth thing is carbonic acid forming from the carbon dioxide in the drink ? I'm not knowledgable enough to know (again!).

Too much caffeine is always going to be bad in the long run. Unless that's just an urban myth too !  

I try to stick with squash and have it as weak as poss. Negligable sugar and lots of water. Or tea or coffee of course. 

Rob


----------



## alisonz

I have been told I'm addicted to diet coke but have been advised to try and cut down how much of it I drink as it doesn't do your bones any good. As an arthritis sufferer I have managed to cut down an awful lot but its still the only thing I drink.


----------



## AnnW

Have you tried Tesco's slightly sparkling spring drink? I like the lemon and lime flavour ... also Waitrose do a delicately flavoured spring water... I like them (and I love diet coke too !!)

May be worth a try


----------



## cazscot

Pepsi Max wont make you put on weight per se as it is low calorie but I dont drink it as it personally bloats me and makes me retain water and therefore prevents me from loosing weight.


----------



## Zuckerkranke

Not long after I was diagnosed, I used to drink quite a lot of diet coke. About six cans per week.  Now I drink no more than one. The reason is that I discovered that diet coke has a minor salt content -trace only but I thought that it was doing me harm.


----------



## traceycat

thanks for all the replies, found them very interesting.
good point carol about bloating, i find thats what i get when i drink to much, im not gaining weight just not losing it but i guess this is because of other reasons aswel. just good to know im not the only one who still enjoys a good drink of coke or in my case pepsi, even if it is a sugar free one.


----------



## Northerner

There's a theory that drinking a lot of zero calorie sweetened drinks leads your body to expecting calories (as it would with natural food/sweet drink) - when it doesn't get them it craves them from elsewhere and it may lead people to eat more than they otherwise might if they'd just drunk water.


----------



## traceycat

Northerner said:


> There's a theory that drinking a lot of zero calorie sweetened drinks leads your body to expecting calories (as it would with natural food/sweet drink) - when it doesn't get them it craves them from elsewhere and it may lead people to eat more than they otherwise might if they'd just drunk water.



i wonder if that would be in my case alan, i have started craving alot of sweet things an often feel hungary. but this has only started in the past few weeks, maybe im just starting  to crave for the things i used to have and now cant. we just cant win.


----------



## Northerner

traceycat said:


> i wonder if that would be in my case alan, i have started craving alot of sweet things an often feel hungary. but this has only started in the past few weeks, maybe im just starting  to crave for the things i used to have and now cant. we just cant win.



Why not try replacing every other glass of pepsi with water, as an experiment? Might help with your cravings.


----------



## traceycat

Northerner said:


> Why not try replacing every other glass of pepsi with water, as an experiment? Might help with your cravings.



yeah thats a very good point, i used to only drink water an nothing else, never even realy liked fizzy drinks. i will give this a go an see how i go. thanks for your advice an support its much appreicated


----------



## Northerner

traceycat said:


> yeah thats a very good point, i used to only drink water an nothing else, never even realy liked fizzy drinks. i will give this a go an see how i go. thanks for your advice an support its much appreicated



You are most welcome, my dear!


----------



## KateR

AnnW said:


> Have you tried Tesco's slightly sparkling spring drink? I like the lemon and lime flavour ... also Waitrose do a delicately flavoured spring water... I like them (and I love diet coke too !!)
> 
> May be worth a try



I like this too.


----------



## AlisonM

AnnW said:


> Have you tried Tesco's slightly sparkling spring drink? I like the lemon and lime flavour ... also Waitrose do a delicately flavoured spring water... I like them (and I love diet coke too !!)
> 
> May be worth a try



I use the Tesco ones a lot - cos that's the nearest supermarket to me, they're really nice and refreshing. I do drink the odd Pepsi Max or Coke Zero, but I find they just make me more thirsty not less.


----------



## Donald

AnnW said:


> Have you tried Tesco's slightly sparkling spring drink? I like the lemon and lime flavour ... also Waitrose do a delicately flavoured spring water... I like them (and I love diet coke too !!)
> 
> May be worth a try



yes I have tried  the Tesco's ones and like the still ones better but find that I drink more of them then if I just drink plain water.


----------



## Alan S

traceycat said:


> could i be doing myself harm by drinking pepsi max. i have been drinking alot latley at least 2 litre a day , could this be the reason by weight isnt going down aswel. thanks for any replies xxx


I'm not over-concerned at the artificial sweeteners (see: *Aspartame*) or even the phosphoric acid, food colourings and other stuff they put in all soft drinks. 

But my lack of concern is related to my sig. I drink diet cola and other soft drinks in moderation. I would rarely reach a litre in one day, I don't drink it daily and I usually drink less than 600ml in a day when I do.

2 litres in a day, almost every day, of ANY drink other than water is not moderation. At those levels those other substances may start to be a factor. I doubt they will affect your weight but they may affect other aspects of your health.

On weight, I would be more interested in what you eat when you are drinking that cola.


----------



## jema dunks

if u need to drink pepsi i would advise diet not the max as it still contains sugar when drinking fizzy drinks always go for diet not light  or coke zero coz ther is still sugar traces


----------



## Robster65

jema dunks said:


> if u need to drink pepsi i would advise diet not the max as it still contains sugar when drinking fizzy drinks always go for diet not light  or coke zero coz ther is still sugar traces



Hi jema.

Pepsi Max contains no sugar at all and has zero calories or carbs. 

Rob


----------



## shiv

Hi Jema, Rob is right , and the same applies for Coke Zero/Light (in most places in Europe it's called Coke Light) you can always double check the nutritional info if you're unsure.


----------



## Steff

phew thank god for that......gob nearly hit the floor when jema said that


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

pepsi max - maximum taste, no sugar

its got no sugar, or carbs or well..anything


----------



## shiv

jema dunks said:


> if u need to drink pepsi i would advise diet not the max as it still contains sugar when drinking fizzy drinks always go for diet not light  or coke zero coz ther is still sugar traces



Sometimes a drink will say it has a 'trace' of sugar - I don't know legally what this actually means, but I always interpret as it meaning there is less than 1g - I might be wrong in that, but if it had a measurable level of carbs in it, they would (hopefully!) put it in the nutritional info


----------



## Ergates

Cola light is just Diet Coke, but the brand name used in Europe.  As with the others, Cola Light and Pepsi Max have either no calories, or so little you can ignore them.


----------



## caffeine_demon

has anyone noticed how different diet coke tastes in different countries?


----------



## Ergates

caffeine_demon said:


> has anyone noticed how different diet coke tastes in different countries?



Oh yeah! The Fanta here in the UK shouldn't be called orange, LOL!


----------

